# Confused on Profiles selection.



## mrgooch (Sep 17, 2014)

In Camera Calibration section in Profiles the default is Abobe Standard. But there is also selections for my cameras profiles. On my camera I always shoot it's default choice but in LR it also has the same choice. Should I leave it in the LR default of Adobe Standard since I have already chosen my profile in the camera? I am shooting Fuji XT1  - RAW . 
Is the profile choice in camera only for jpg and in RAW it's no longer there?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 17, 2014)

When you shoot Raw, the profile or picture style that you choose in camera has no effect at all on that Raw file....it will only affect the inbuilt Jpeg preview. The whole point of the profiles that Adobe has provided for some cameras (not all) in the Camera Calibration section is to attempt to mimic the effect of the various camera picture style options when doing the Raw conversion. You need to experiment with those different profiles to see if you prefer one of them to the Adobe Standard profile.


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 17, 2014)

It is a personal preference.  The other profiles are designed to match your camera's similarly named settings.  Adobe Standard is what Adobbe believes is a good starting point.  I usually start with Adobe Standard when working on individual images, and check the other options to see if they are a better starting point.  Let your eye and personal taste be your guide.  There is no one correct answer.

--Ken


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 17, 2014)

Just to clarify:

Adobe Standard profile is not a single profile.
In fact there is a 'Standard' profile for each and every camera that Lightroom recognises as far as its RAW format goes.
So, the Adobe Standard profile for the Nikon D810 is very different to that of the Canon 5D mark III.
This principle extends to all the other profiles that are visible - they are only visible because they apply to YOUR camera.

Tony Jay


----------

